# Pregnant or just fat?



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

We purchased Mattie 2 Days ago from a person on CL. We went to only purchase young (definitely not pregnant) babies. When I saw Mattie I couldn't pass her up, but being an adult we are now worried about her being pregnant.She is a big girl anyway, but has a bit of a tummy.... if she was exposed to a male, we know the likelihood of us welcoming 10 plus babies and are prepared, but my concern is not know for sure if she is....She has been moved from her CN to a 40 gallon for safety if we are expecting but other than that we are at a loss of what to do...Any advice would be welcome


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You did well by moving her to the 40 gallons aquarium. Can you post a pic of her, maybe you could tell by looking at her belly. Rats are very social, and so Mattie will need at least one female rat friend. Obviously since she might be pregnant, do not get her a friend now. Plus if she is pregnant, you could keep 1 or more female babies.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> young (definitely not pregnant) babies. When I saw Mattie I couldn't pass her up, but being an adult we are now worried about her being pregnant


Just a note for the future... rats are capable of getting pregnant very very young. Usually at the youngest/normal age you would get a rat they would have the potential!


Try to get a pic of her belly by holding a treat right above her head so she stands up. But rats usually do not show until they are in the last week of their pregnancy, so she could just be chubby. If she is obviously showing then expect babies very shortly.


Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/p/sexing-and.html
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

I will try and get a belly pic asap (3rd shift ICU nurse so I am about to head into work). We actually purchased 3 rats, Peri (female) and Bread (male). We had Peri and Mattie together and had plans on adopting or purchasing another male for Bread's cage mate, but wanted to proper time to insure no one is sick before adding multiple rats (due to local exotic vet costs....). We would have no issues keeping the entire litter as the cages are using are massive. We have a double (could be triple) CN and I have a custom Martin's cage (wire spacing customized on their largest ferret cage). I have placed a hut and lined Mattie's cage with carefresh and paper towels atm for nesting if she desires. I have upped her lab blocks to free feeding. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

The other rats we purchased are 7 weeks and separated by sex. The lady we purchased from did disclose Mattie "could" be pregnant, but seeing she inherited all the rats from her boyfriend it was unclear specific information


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah it is possible for girls to get pregnant at 6 weeks, though a bit rare still very possible lol They grow up so fast!

Usually a moms stomach looks like they swallowed ping pong balls. It kindof sticks out awkwardly from the sides.

Here is one of my pregnant girls
& another girl

If that helps at all.


----------



## TheCobbs (Jan 29, 2016)

See Mattie is not as round by any means, but has a pudge when she stands up on her back legs. I'd highly prefer her just turn out to be a chubby girl and no litter, but my husband thinks she is pregnant. We have never dealt with a pregnancy. We have raised a litter years ago, but we adopted mom and litter (litter was 2 days old).


----------

